

Scholrly Launches Comments for Academic Papers - mhluongo
http://scholrly.tumblr.com/post/42288661833/need-a-clarification-on-a-paper-you-recently-read

======
mhluongo
After seeing the OpenJournal HN post
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5287825>), I realized we never let HN
know that we enable comments!

For now we're testing user interest with Disqus, but are planning a more
sophisticated system. We're also going to start pinging first and last authors
on paper comments to help keep discussions going- I'd love your feedback.

